# Film in World War I



## v2 (Nov 12, 2006)

WW1.wmv - Google Video


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2006)

Good find.


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 30, 2006)

interesting film broadcasted on Australian SBS multi language channel about 2 years ago


----------



## Jan (Dec 9, 2006)

Very impressive, thanks.


----------

